# ive just took a kitten to the vets



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi everyone, never posted in this section before, but Ive just been for a walk with little legs and on the way there was a small cat i would say about 5 months old laying on the floor shaking like a leaf! It had a lump on his chin/lip and fur looked shabby maybe fleas, deffonatly dandruff in there. i bent down to give a little fuss and when it walked it walked ok but i wasnt happy, looked like it may have been a bit tender. 

I picked it up and knocked on the door of the house it was closest too in the hope of some info but no answer, luckily i was only about a 5 min walk to my vets! so i struggled on my way with a buggy with a mind of its own and kitten in arms, it looked so releived to see someone! about 1 min walk from the vets a lady stopped and asked if i was ok, i told her i just found it shaking like a leaf and she offered to push the buggy to the vets for me bless her!

anyway a bit of info if anyone knows of anywhere i can check to see if theres an owner out there looking for their kitten:

small i would say about 5 months, Tortie cat with a lot of black, very very distinctive meow, almost as if it had a sore throat. found on Moor Lane, North Hykeham, Lincoln.


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi - what luck you found it and not somebody else. Can I suggest that you post the details on:

Report your found pet to Animal Search UK

Poor thing sounds like it has been in an accident. Hope the owner is located soon and/or that the cat is microchipped x


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

its not chipped  that was the 1st thing they checked while i was still there. the nurse said she will take it straight through to the vet to be checked over and they will ring me. 

Im not sure it looked like it had an accident, i think it was more either lost or unloved to be honest, but who knows, just hope its ok, it purred like mad in the vets 

Thanks for the link, i will put it on there


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i just realised i out tabby but i ment tortie!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

fingers crossed its ok, will you keep us updated and let us know what the vet says when they ring,


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

i will do, i will post it on here  Hopefully they ring today but i have a feeling they will give it a week or so to see if an owner comes forward.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

good luck i hope everything is ok with the little one


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

as ive just put in general - just given them a ring, cat is fine, vomited through the night and it just on sensitivity food. She didnt mention anything about me being able to take the cat on she just said theres been 3 tortie cats go in within the last 3 days, 1 has gone to the RSPCA and one a member of staff has taken home.

at least shes ok :thumbup:


----------

